# Solved: Ice maker



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a Maytag ICE2O Refrigerator. The Ice Maker isn't producing Ice any more. Usually the cellinoid starts the water and fills the bin. It may have frozen ice in it, but I've tried everything. I even had a hair dryer inside the ice maker to see if this would free up any ice that may have froze in the line. Does anyone have any idea's? I noticed when I bought the Maytag ICE2O, they stopped selling them. Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the cubes are freezing but they're not being ejected, it sounds like the heater for the ice tray that releases the ice has died or isn't being switched on.

Usually, there's a schematic of the circuitry somewhere in a small envelope on the fridge, usually under the trim panel at the bottom.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I've got the schematic, but that doesn't help me about the heater. There isn't any water in the ice maker, I don't think it's getting to that point.


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

Maybe the water isn't getting to it, if you have a filter on the input line check to see if it's plugged up or if water is even flowing from it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the water comes in using a solenoid operated valve, I think I'd start there. Also, if the line to the icemaker was connected using a saddle-valve over a pipe, those frequently clog up over time and stop working. You might test and see if any water gets to the fridge at all by disconnecting that pipe and opening the valve.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I found my receipt for the Maytag. I have a 4 year warranty, over and above the first year. Total of 5 years. I have a service man coming today, 6/16 to look at it or fix it. I found a "vent" on top of my refrigerator, don't know what that is for. It has a tube in it, could be a clean out. I do get water from my door, but not ice, so the water is working ok. The line could be frozen, so the water isn't getting to the ice maker. I'll let you know the outcome, I'm sure he won't fix it today, or have the correct part, they never do. The last time I had service on it, they replaced a circuit board which operated the whole refrigerator, maybe he'll do that. A portion of the board could be out. I hate Maytag and this refrigerator, they don't make them like they used to that's for sure. I wouldn't recommend Maytag to anyone.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, I bought one last year, hope I don't have the same issues you're having!


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

The service guy came out, could not fix the ice maker, said he'll order a new one, under warranty.
He called today, and came out. He didn't know how to get the old one out. Some repairman.
He said that a guy that worked for maytag, and now with them, will come out next week.
I'm trying to find on the internet how to take out the ice maker in the mean time.
I have a Maytag ICE2O Model # MF12568AEW, Does anyone know what site would show me?
Thanks

Do you believe the above!!! This will make 3 times they come out.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

See this

http://forum.appliancepartspros.com...ice20-have-new-icemaker-how-do-i-install.html

.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Another service man can out, and installed a new ice maker. It was a hassle to get it out. You don't just take out the ice maker, you have to take out all the surrondings and the ice maker to get at the wires. I'll never again but a Maytag.
Silverado over and out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... I have a Maytag with the bottom freezer, the instructions for taking the icemaker out are dirt simple.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Is you ice maker in the bottom freezer? Is it a ICE-2-O?
That unit has been having many problems. I'm glad I got
the 5 year warranty when I bought it. The main computer
board went out 2 years ago, now the ice maker. I had 1
year left on my warranty. I hope they send me a renewal
for my warranty. I paid $2000 for this, and I need it covered
since it breaks down so much.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, hope mine doesn't die as often as yours!


----------

